# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Real or Fake Anavar

## krahul3

Hi Guys,
Please help, there are 2 websites and both tells the other one is fake. 
I got this anavar from my source .
I've got the one with yellow label and other comes in white label.
thx

----------


## HawaiianPride.

G2G. Edit the lab name out.

----------


## krahul3

G2G means good to go? How do i edit the lab name from the pic?

----------


## krahul3

do you think this one comes with plane white seal or the seal comes printed? anyone used this before?

----------


## HawaiianPride.

> G2G means good to go? How do i edit the lab name from the pic?


Yes it means it's good to go. Remove the photos from your post, use Paint or some other feature to draw over the lab names. Then re-post it in your thread.

----------


## krahul3

deleted...

----------


## HawaiianPride.

No price discussion is allowed. Edit your post.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=368651

----------


## beerpong

100% fake. There logo is in the wrong place and ring around the globe should be red. What color are the tabs? Also one side of the tabs should have as straight line through the middle and the other with the GA logo imprint.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

> 100% fake. There logo is in the wrong place and ring around the globe should be red. What color are the tabs? Also one side of the tabs should have as straight line through the middle and the other with the GA logo imprint.


I know what lab your thinking of. His gear isn't the same as GA.

----------


## krahul3

:-( hey this is what was confusing me, there are two labs with almost similar names, both telling the other one is fake! has someone used the one I have?

----------


## HawaiianPride.

I have not. Pucker up and give it a go and see for yourself...

----------


## azz10

please remove the lab name on the label and show us pics of the tablets. the bottle itself doesnt mean anything. its whats inside that counts mate.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

> please remove the lab name on the label and show us pics of the tablets. the bottle itself doesnt mean anything. its whats inside that counts mate.


One side has a Globe with a ring around it, the other a solid line for cutting. Color should be white if my memory serves me correct.

----------


## krahul3

yeah, the tabs have 1 side globe with a ring around it, and the other solid line for cutting. color is white. 
I also realized the tab does not have a white seal as shown in the last pic, the white round cover fell from inside the cap, once i removed it I found a proper aluminum foil seal with lab's website printed all over it.
I am going to give it shot, will keep you guys updated.
Just got my HGH and deca today! so all set to start a anavar /deca/HGH cycle. 
I know and I am not expecting much gains but only planning to cut down really well taking reasonable risk with roids /HGH.
BTW if you guys like I can post some pics of my liquid pen HGH too :-)

----------


## HawaiianPride.

> yeah, the tabs have 1 side globe with a ring around it, and the other solid line for cutting. color is white. 
> I also realized the tab does not have a white seal as shown in the last pic, the white round cover fell from inside the cap, once i removed it I found a proper aluminum foil seal with lab's website printed all over it.
> I am going to give it shot, will keep you guys updated.
> Just got my HGH and deca today! so all set to start a* anavar/deca/HGH cycle.* 
> I know and I am not expecting much gains but only planning to cut down really well taking reasonable risk with roids /HGH.
> BTW if you guys like I can post some pics of my liquid pen HGH too :-)


Test?

----------


## stevey_6t9

helllaaa dodgey...

----------


## krahul3

> helllaaa dodgey...


Hi Can you elaborate what do you mean. Thx

----------


## stevey_6t9

> Hi Can you elaborate what do you mean. Thx


looks fake. post some pics of the tabs

----------


## krahul3

I have dropped the idea of using it. I haven't heard back from people of www.**********.com, so not going to take chance with my body.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Still haven't read the rules after 8 years of membership here?

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=368651

----------


## krahul3

> I have dropped the idea of using it. I haven't heard back from people of www.**********.com, so not going to take chance with my body.


Mate, I appreciate what you said, but I myself astrixed the website name. I just want people to have the knowledge about fake or real stuff in the market. that's all.

----------


## bestseoservices

> Yes it means it's good to go. Remove the photos from your post, use Paint or some other feature to draw over the lab names. Then re-post it in your thread.


 do you think this one comes with plane white seal or the seal comes printed? anyone used this before?

Seo Services India

----------


## PumpedUp54321

I got a question i have what is suppose to be var they are white round scored pills with no other markings are they real ever hear of them

----------


## ghettoboyd

start a thread man instead of bumping old threads thanx.....

----------

